# Hamster wee smells all of a sudden.



## Helloween19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi, this is my first post, so I hope it's all in the right place and all that!

I'm posting on behalf of my friend who has a female syrian hamster who I think is about 3 months old. 
About a week ago her wee started smelling very strongly, and really rather fishy and as well as this she began to be kind of agressive suddenly, giving my friend some quite nasty nibbles, which is odd as she used to be very friendly.

There has never been a problem with her smelling and another of our house mates has a female syrian who is roughly the same age and doesn't smell bad at all! 

She was brought a new, larger cage two weeks ago, could any of this behaviour be related to this? Do hamsters get stressed and grumpy (and possibly smelly!)?

Many thanks!


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

She's in season.  I'm not sure how often hammies come into season but it is normal for them to become 'hormonal' and rather smelly when they are.


----------



## Helloween19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ahh that makes sense! Do you know how long ish it tends to last?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

It happens every 4-6 days and lasts for a few hours i believe


----------

